

Leslie Lamport's Writings - vinutheraj
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/people/lamport/pubs/pubs.html

======
yannis
A great bunch of papers. I read some of the LaTeX related one's as I spent a
good part of my youth trying to tame it!

 _I'm pessimistic about software in general. When computers were the province
of the technically sophisticated, people wrote software for technically
sophisticated users. Now, technically sophisticated users are an insigni
ficant niche market. Standards are being driven by the marketplace, which
cares only about the masses. So, mathematicians have no place in the brave new
world of computing. They will have to make do with the same ashy but
technically impoverished tools that the little old lady in Peoria uses. So,
you can display video animations on the web, but there's still no good way to
display a mathematical equation._

So very true.

Thanks for the link.

------
mbrubeck
Including one of the classics of computer science, of course:

 _Time, Clocks and the Ordering of Events in a Distributed System_

[http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/lamport/pubs/p...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/lamport/pubs/pubs.html#time-clocks)

~~~
marketer
Yeah this is one of my all-time favorite papers on distributed systems

